# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  1С - предприятия, адресное хранение!

## Денис Купцов

Существует адресное хранение. Продукция размещается четко  на закрепленные ячейки, а точнее на каждую номенклатуру выделено место хранение по мини-мах. Хранение грубо говоря кучками, хранение стеллажное но ярусы не учитываются и тем самым нельзя просчитать затраты сбора продукции (скорость отбора без техники всегда выше). Наши программисты мне говорят, что в 1С существует одна строка и её нельзя разбить на ячейки с однотипной продукцией! посоветуйте что можно сделать, хотелось бы видеть не кастрированное адресное хранения.

----------


## Maksy_G

*Денис Купцов*,программерам просто впадлу делать. Или бабло просят. Сделать можно *все* что угодно.

----------


## Денис Купцов

бабла они не получат программисты не наемные, скорее всего не хватает интеллекта! ну можно задать в таком случае векторное направление! Где можно почитать или есть совет как сделать, откуда начать и т.д. 
Заранее благодарен за отзывчивость!

----------


## Maksy_G

> в 1С существует одна строка


ну и пусть "программеры" разобьют эту строку как надо, в чем проблема-то? со строками работать не умеют?

не знаю какая у вас конфигурация, так понимаю, что есть строка типа "5 ящик, 10 полка" просто набросаю алгоритм действий:
1. добавить реквизиты "Ящик", "Полка"
2. написать обработку которая будет разбирать эту строку на ящики и полки, и автоматически заносить в реквизиты "ящик" и "полка" полученные данные от разбора строки.
3. ну и проверить, все ли верно разнеслось.

----------


## Геккон

> Существует адресное хранение. Продукция размещается четко  на закрепленные ячейки, а точнее на каждую номенклатуру выделено место хранение по мини-мах. Хранение грубо говоря кучками, хранение стеллажное но ярусы не учитываются и тем самым нельзя просчитать затраты сбора продукции (скорость отбора без техники всегда выше). Наши программисты мне говорят, что в 1С существует одна строка и её нельзя разбить на ячейки с однотипной продукцией! посоветуйте что можно сделать, хотелось бы видеть не кастрированное адресное хранения.


Просто присмотритесь к конфигурации УПРАВЛЕНИЕ ТОРГОВЛЕЙ 11 редакции, там адресное хранение реализовано

----------


## bnikiforoff

да и в десятке всё это есть.
http://1cstyle.ru/articles/adresnoe_hranenie_v_1c/

----------

